# Changer le dossier par défaut à l'ouverture du finder?



## thieu93 (4 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Comme tout le monde le sait à l'ouverture du finder on est dans le dossier "tous mes fichiers".
J'aimerais savoir s'il était possible de modifier ce dossier par un autre ( images ).

Merci


----------



## Pierrkiiroule (4 Janvier 2012)

Hello,

Dans les préférences générales du finder...


----------



## thieu93 (4 Janvier 2012)

Honte à moi, c'était tellement logique que je n'y avais pas pensé ^^

Merci


----------

